# Rheem or Rinnai Tankless



## dreamworxco (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking at doing a new install in the house. The Rinnai is $1380 and the Rheem (Richmond) is $899 with my discount at the big box store. Both claim 199k BTU at 9.8 GPM.

The specs seem to be almost identical. Any experience on which is better?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I wouldn't install either one.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Noritz


----------



## GREENPLUMB (Aug 30, 2009)

Navien

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Noritz


Yep, I have a Noritz that came highly recommended to me by my plumber. It's worked very well for me. I put it in because I needed the room the tank took up.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, I have a Noritz that came highly recommended to me by my plumber. It's worked very well for me. I put it in because I needed the room the tank took up.


I installed one for my friend a few years ago along with a scale filter, and no complaints so far. Plus the monster 50 gallon tank is gone.

I believe the Takagi heaters are highly rated too.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Had my Rheem 9.8 for around 7 yrs or so. Flawless so far.


----------



## dreamworxco (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like it may be down to the Noritz or the Rheem. Both have the same warranty. Rinnai is out because it the warranty is completely void if not installed by an affiliated rep.


----------



## dreamworxco (Apr 26, 2014)

Can anyone else add some input? The Noritz have terrible reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Before you buy, do your own independent analysis

1. is the real estate a premium that you cannot put in a HWT

if not

1. cost of tank vs cost of tankless
2. monthly operating costs
3. lifespan of tank vs tankless
4. installation cost (tankless are generally up to 200,000btu needing a larger gas pipe from the meter base)

Let's see if the savings are really there


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

dreamworxco said:


> Rinnai is out because it the warranty is completely void if not installed by an affiliated rep.


They should all adopt that policy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> They should all adopt that policy.


So it's only a quality product if installed by someone who's greased the right palms?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> So it's only a quality product if installed by someone who's greased the right palms?


The quality is only as good as the knowledge of the installer, I'll take the guy that went through the factory training program over the guy that watched a you tube video on the subject.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> Before you buy, do your own independent analysis
> 
> 1. is the real estate a premium that you cannot put in a HWT
> 
> ...


As the Rinnai factory rep told us. If you are going for lower utility bills, it's not there. That is not the major benefit of tankless. It's about endless hot water no matter how many showers are being taken. 

For hotels, sure. Gymnasiums yes. Even foks with several kids. But otherwise....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Had my Rheem 9.8 for around 7 yrs or so. Flawless so far.


I'm bad...........I have a Rennai :whistling

I had my buddy, a fully licensed plumber install it. Gas certified too. 

Maybe that " affiliated rep " thing could be new ? Or maybe you mean authorized dealer ? Same thing.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

dreamworxco said:


> Looking at doing a new install in the house. The Rinnai is $1380 and the Rheem (Richmond) is $899 with my discount at the big box store. Both claim 199k BTU at 9.8 GPM.
> 
> The specs seem to be almost identical. Any experience on which is better?


Rinnai does have great technical support. Also, several supply houses sell Rinnai gear. Rheem, nobody. Having said that, there is a big price difference, which is hard to pass on.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

flashheatingand said:


> As the Rinnai factory rep told us. If you are going for lower utility bills, it's not there. That is not the major benefit of tankless. It's about endless hot water no matter how many showers are being taken.
> 
> For hotels, sure. Gymnasiums yes. Even foks with several kids. But otherwise....


Wrong! We use a lot less propane. 




KillerToiletSpider said:


> The quality is only as good as the knowledge of the installer, I'll take the guy that went through the factory training program over the guy that watched a you tube video on the subject.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


I agree to a degree.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

flashheatingand said:


> As the Rinnai factory rep told us. If you are going for lower utility bills, it's not there. That is not the major benefit of tankless. It's about endless hot water no matter how many showers are being taken.
> 
> For hotels, sure. Gymnasiums yes. Even foks with several kids. But otherwise....


Or because they take up a lot less room. That's the only reason we bought ours.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The quality is only as good as the knowledge of the installer, I'll take the guy that went through the factory training program over the guy that watched a you tube video on the subject.


The quality _of the product_ is what it is, regardless of whether it's installed by a trained ape. Warranty based upon who installs it vs how it was installed is a protectionism dodge. I refuse to do business with companies who play that game.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Or because they take up a lot less room. That's the only reason we bought ours.


And you don't have a fifty gallon tank to leak anf flood your house...


----------

